# Too much amitript.



## Guest (Sep 22, 2000)

Hi everyone.Last night I went back to the lower dosage of the amitript. (elavil). I have been having extreme thirst that is extremely hard to quench and I wake up in the morning with bad lower back pain that I know if from my kidneys. The increased medicine is drying me out and makes me so miserable. I will call my dr. today and tell him what I have done and why. Didn't get to sleep until after 6 am. Got up at 11:30. what a yuk night. Take crare. JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

Hi JM,I was wondering if you could describe the lower back pain you are getting and what dose of Elavil are you taking?I also get lower back pain when I get up in the am--not sure why? I thought I needed a new mattress??thanks,Sea


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

Hi Sea.In the past when I have not had enough to drink I will have lower back pain that is in the area of the kidneys. The last couple of mornings I have awakened with that type of pain. I would drink several glasses of water and the pain would ease up and eventually go away. The amitript. (elavil) was increased from 50 to 75 mg. I have slept better, deeper and do not awake during the night. So I have not been getting my glass of water I usually get as I am up for the restroom. Since I have dropped back to the original dosage of amtript. I am not having the lower back pain . The thirst is no longer difficult to quench. My lower back is not aching when I get up in the morning. I hope this helps. Take care. JM


----------

